# DVD/RW drive not responding/working



## ilikemusic (Jul 22, 2009)

Yesterday I was watching a DVD when half way through the disc just seemed to not want to play anymore. I tried another CD (a game) and it worked fine, however upon putting the DVD back in, nothing happens, and neither does the game. I tried a commercial music CD, and this is not recognised either – ‘Please insert a disc into drive D:’. You can definitely hear the discs spinning, but there’s a more ominous sound then before.

My OS is Vista Home Premium, and the CD/DVD driver is named ‘Optiarc DVD RW AD-7200S SCSI CdRom Device’.

I have already tried uninstalling the driver, then rebooting Windows to install it again, but to no avail. Also, I’ve switched the Disc Drive’s transfer mode from DMA to PIO Mode, which also did nothing.

Any suggestions/help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you want the drive in dma mode not pio

try removing the filters

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929461

cleaning the lasers

check for a firmware update for the drive

try a new data cable on the drive


----------



## ilikemusic (Jul 22, 2009)

I've removed the filters, the problem is still exactly the same though.
I'll try cleaning the lasers, but in the meantime, to check for a firmware update shall i just google the drive name and firmware? Haven't really done anything like this before, thanks very much for the help though!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check here

http://www.sony-optiarc.us/en/support-service/downloads/fw_dvd-writer-ad-series.html


----------



## ilikemusic (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks, i downloaded the AD-7200S (S-ATA) one, unzipped it, but it says 'Target drive is not found correctly'...

Any ideas?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try a new data cable on the drive


----------



## ilikemusic (Jul 22, 2009)

Ermm, how do i find the correct data cable to get/use sorry?

I'm not even sure of what that does heh! Excuse my ignorance.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

they look like this

http://www.satacable.com/images_products/DSCF309253.jpg


----------

